# 20 Easy Tips for Starting Seeds Indoors



## Jackie_Lee (Mar 1, 2010)

wow what a great list of things to help with starting seeds. I plan to get started here soon. I haven't tried starting seeds inside for quite a few years because I've never done it very well. Everything ends up being very leggy. I am going to try to start some celery inside this year though. I hear it can be hard to get to germinate and takes a long time. *fingers crossed*
.-= Jackie Lee´s last blog ..Garden Insomnia =-.


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Jackie, I have found that timing can mean a lot when starting seeds indoors. It seems like if I start the seeds too soon they do become more leggy because of the longer times spent in the seed trays. Finding the appropriate time to start them can be tricky depending on your zone. Everyone does things a bit different but I typically start my seeds about a month before I plan on planting them in the garden.

Also, if you turn the seed tray a quarter turn a couple times a day, it really does help with the legginess and the tendency the seedlings have to lean towards the light source. Once the seedlings reach a good height (about 2 inches) gently pat them. This can promote a bushier growth. Transplanting some seedlings in bigger container throughout their growth will help too. This works really well with tomatoes, eggplants, and peppers.

Thank you for sharing!

Tee


----------



## David_Williams (Feb 16, 2011)

Tee, passing along another great seed source we have now in the western nc mountain area...check them out:

https://sowtrueseed.com/

based in asheville, and coincidentally across the street from:

https://www.fifthseasongardening.com/

great resources for those in the area if they've not checked them out yet.

love your columns keep up the "
dirtywork"

David & Donna Williams
MeadowhouseFarm


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi David - Thanks for passing that info along! It's much appreciated.


----------



## David2 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey Tee
Great site! I was wondering what light cycle the seedlings are under is it 24hrs full light, or maybe 18 on 6 off?


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi David - Most seedlings grow best using a 14 hours light/ 10 hours dark cycle in my experience. I hope this answers your question.


----------



## Jill3 (Feb 22, 2014)

This might be a silly question, but what is "tamping"? Or do you mean "tapping"? I'm very new to gardening so I'm trying to get all my ducks in a row. Thanks!


----------

